# Continental Check List



## 106520 (Aug 17, 2007)

We are heading abroad for the first time next month and I'm a little nervous   

Does anyone have a good check list for continental touring. I'm dreading turning up for the first night and forgetting something crucial.

Also, I currently have a 13kg and a 6kg gas supply. Will that last us for 10 days in France in March ?

regards

Pat


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

take what you normally would take plus;
fluorescent jackets
warning triangle
V5
passports 
Euros for those things that you forgot (hypermarkets are easy)
Euros for tolls
hook-up adapters

You should have more than enough gas particularly if you can get a hook-up.

Others will be along soon to add to the list.

You will have fun.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

I'll stick my 10 pen'th worth in...

I think you'll be fine with your gas, we survived 2 weeks in France in September (didn't use it for heating, granted), and came back with the same bottle, and we've been away another 7/8 days & still on the same...
We didn't even have hook-up for 2 weeks!

Are you staying in Aires or campsites?

Fill up your tank before you get there, it will take the pressure of getting water for your first night or two.

We wildcamped on our first outing, as the ferry time was late, and I wanted to get as south as possible. We slept in a little village, behind a lorry... (how glamourus!)

Make sure you take a corkscrew... hose (for water filling), pans (if cooking)... I'd do a forum search, there'll be load of lists already around that will give you a good idea.

Bon Voyage!

Wilse


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Pat

There's a "First Time Abroad" document available at the CC website - :: LINK ::

Scroll down the page to near the bottom; it's a PDF document. It also is a very comprehensive document, and you probably don't need all of its advice, but there's some good stuff on there :wink:

Gerald


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Maps of france,or a sat nav
Insurance details
Euro coins

Where are you going,Are you using Aires or campsites with hook up
Your Gas should be fine :!: 
Good luck.
There will be more advice soon i'm sure.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

A card with the dimensions - height, length, mass etc of your motorhome stuck to somewhere visible to the driver. It always helps when you are faced with a height barrier or low bridge and your mind goes blank.

A sheet of paper, kept handy, with all the information about your motorhome on it eg registration number, VIN number, phone number of breakdown insurers, date of purchase, model number and so on. IF- and I'm sure you won't, you need roadside assistance then it does save a lot of headless- chicken running around to assemble it all before you call. It also saves money in phone calls if you have it all to hand.

If you wear glasses take spares.

If you're going to bomb straight off on the aurtoroute out of Calais then take change for tolls. The toll booths will accept your nice new 1oo euro note but it's clear from the smile , that they'd rather not !

G


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

apart from
passport
travel ins
european breakdown ins
European type nat insurance cards (get from pots office)
le money

try this list attached
phill


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Foreign travel*

Hi

A list of legal requirements can be found at www.theaa.com

Also, take a photocopy of all legal documents - ie passport, driving licence, log book, tac disc, insurance, travel insurance and so on. Keep these copies with you "just in case".

Russell


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Pat cant help you with the gas but you should be ok for 10 days with full cylinders.

As Russel has said take with you a couple of copies of each document but remember you need the genuine articles as well. Thats MOT, Insurance, Vehicle Registration doc, driving license/s.

A little info as well if you are both insured to drive. If you or your co driver is ill and can't drive home fro whatever reason and are on the insurance, the other person will have to drive. The insurance company wont bring you home. My wife is on our insurance for over here but hates driving the MH but would, at a push, drive over here but not abroad. I take her off the insurance when we go away as she would HAVE to drive if anything happened to me abroad. (does that make sense)?

What you use over here is what you would use over there. Just get your electric lead adapters for continental use and a polarity plug tester.

Have a great time and remember, the majority of petrol stations don't open on Sundays so keep your tank filled on a weekend.

Johnny F


----------



## 106520 (Aug 17, 2007)

Firstly thank you for all your replys, much appreciated.

I intend to use sites as much as I can so hopefully the gas will be sufficient.

Regards

Pat


----------

